# Red squirrels in garage and shed



## notmuchtime

I posted this in the Non Game forum also. Just trying to get help from for my problem. What's the best way to get rid of red squirrels that are infiltrating my garage and shed? I'm thinking ammonia soaked rags should do it. How easy are they to trap in a havahart. Would a rat trap work? What's the best lure for the rat trap? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Rathnow

And if all else fails go with the old faithful. Any good pellet rifle. I use a Crosman 760 Pumpmaster. The best red squirrel eliminator around. :evilsmile


----------



## AbbytheGSP

notmuchtime said:


> I posted this in the Non Game forum also. Just trying to get help from for my problem. What's the best way to get rid of red squirrels that are infiltrating my garage and shed? I'm thinking ammonia soaked rags should do it. How easy are they to trap in a havahart. Would a rat trap work? What's the best lure for the rat trap? Thanks.



well my uncle had problems with him in his garage and shed also... What he did was take a milk crate and then took a leg hold trap and wired a walnut to the pan on it. put it underneath the milk crate that way no other animals got into it and the red squirells would go through the crate and try to get the walnut... and bam they were caught.

scott


----------



## wally-eye

Plain old fashioned wooden rat trap will work fine. Attach a small piece of wire or something similar to the trap and attach it to something solid. Peanut butter works just fine for bait. Have caught hundreds with this method. Crunchy peanut butter is their downfall...

Just be sure to attach the trap to something solid. Lately I have been screwing the trap down to a piece of 1 by 4 about a foot or so long. They don't drag that away. Very destructive little critters.


----------



## BVG

It also helps to make your garage a place the squirrels don't want to be.
Patch up any holes and reinforce them with hardware cloth if need be.
Put any food like bird seed, grass seed, pet food, even plant bulbs in metal containers with lids.

Rat traps work great. I have also used muskrat leghold traps.

The pellet rifle is the most fun. If you have a child that is old enough to be trusted and responsible, give him or her the job of protecting the garage from pests. He/she will probably take on the job with a lot of enthusiasm.

Please be aware I do not mean give a little kid a gun and let them shoot up the neighborhood. I mean a responsible, properly supervised young adult.


----------



## notmuchtime

Thanks guys for the fast response.


----------



## Airoh

The milk crate like AbbytheGSP uses works geat at keeping cats & dogs and such from setting off whatever trap you've set.
I put a weight on top of the crate.


----------



## Fishcapades

I have the same problem up in tawas with the damn squirrels chewing holes in the overhangs of my garage. I have curently two that think they can build nests in my garage. Boy do they have a thing coming to them this weekend when i get up there.

I just bought a new pellet rifle and i have to get that scope sighted in one something. Whats better than a destructive squirrel.


----------



## FixedBlade

If you have a wooden floor in your shed just screw the rat trap to it. Crazy glue a peanut (in the shell) to the bait holder. Place a couple peanuts next to the trap. If they are in your attic you can screw the traps to the joists.


----------



## Bucktail

I put my rat traps up in the ceiling of my garage so my kids would not get into them. When the trap goes off they swing down and hang from the wire. That way you know when to reset the trap. I trapped 27 on year.


----------



## micooner

just read this in fur fish and game....attach rat trip verticaly to a post or wall corner...same as others said with peanutbutter as bait. trigger down so squirrel is killed and doesnt go flying with trap set wrond direction


----------



## micooner

just another thought Ramik rat poison works great when put in small wood box with one inch opening ..all so weather proof


----------



## huntingfool43

Spread some moth balls around. Something about the smell of them critters can not stand. I know for a fact it works to get rid of ***** and squrriles out of an attic.


----------



## manuelmaynard

You can try sprinkling Cayenne Pepper at the area where squirrels comes or you can cover the area with a net. If you have tried all this trick and your effort goes waste better you call a pest professional.


----------

